# Dirt und Slopestyle: Nix für Frauen?



## das waldhuhn (20. September 2011)

Ich frage mich warum auf Dirt- und Slopestyle Contests keine Frauen am Start sind. (Oder täusch ich mich, hab ich was übersehen?) 
Jemand ne Idee an was es liegt? Aber kommt mir nicht mit sowas wie "klar, keine Eier inner Hose!".  

Grüße!
das Waldhuhn Susanne


----------



## Nuala (20. September 2011)

ich glaube, das liegt so ein bisschen am image... oder hast du schon ein magazin/zeitschrift gesehen, die frauen in aktion zeigt? es fehlen einfach identifikationsmöglichkeiten, traurig aber wahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das waldhuhn (20. September 2011)

Nö, in keinem Medium hab ich Mädels gesehen die sich über massive Sprünge drüberhauen UND auch noch schick stylen.

Ich denk aber, die Medien würden sich gierig auf so ne Frau stürzen wenn es sie gäbe. Na schauen wir mal was noch an Ideen kommt.


----------



## Pleitegeier (20. September 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> ich glaube, das liegt so ein bisschen am image... oder hast du schon ein magazin/zeitschrift gesehen, die frauen in aktion zeigt? es fehlen einfach identifikationsmöglichkeiten, traurig aber wahr.



Glaub ich nicht. Ich kaufe keine Magazine, aber insgesamt werden Frauen auf Bikes zu gerne gesehen (siehe auch die Pic Actionen hier im IBC).

Dirt Mädels sieht man aber doch öfter, also da wird es bestimmt auch Contests geben. 

Ich behaupte mal, dass Dirt- und Slopestylegirls eher in der Minderheit sind. Gäbe es mehr Interessenten, würde da bestimmt auch mehr passieren. Schaut euch doch mal die 4xer an, da nehme ich meist nur ne Handvoll Mädels wahr. Kontaktiert die Veranstalter und hinterfragt es!

Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass euch kein Mann Steine in den Weg legen möchte oder man(n) Slopestyler als Männerdomäne betrachtet.

Willkommen im 21 Jahrhundert, wir fahren gerne mit euch Mädels. Egal ob bergauf, bergab oder beim Hügel hüpfen


----------



## Nuala (20. September 2011)

also bis auf den jährlichen auftritt von rachel atherton in der freeride fällt mir nix großartig ein, wo man mal frauen sehen kann. aaah doch, die berühmten babe-seiten in der freeride, aber die dienen wohl eher als abschreckung!


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. September 2011)

Stimmt, jetzt wird´s mir auch klar. 4Xerinnen gibt´s, aber Slopestylerinnen und Dirterinnen? Fehlanzeige, oder?


----------



## Schnitte (21. September 2011)

wirklich viel findet man nicht in Zeitschriften über Ladies...
was allerdings zunimmt, sind Fahrtechnikkurse für Ladies...zumindest empfinde ich es so...
aber Frauen sind und bleiben eine Minderheit in diesem Sport. Wenn man auf die Starterlisten der DH Rennen schaut sind es auch meistens nur 20 Frauen und gefühlte 180 Männer 
beim 4x ergibt sich eine ähnliche Verteilung


----------



## scylla (21. September 2011)

Wahrscheinlich sind die meisten Frauen einfach mehr kopfgesteuert und daher vorsichtiger als Männer. Da Dirt/Slopestyle ja schon... dicke Eier?... also Mut erfordert und das Verletzungsrisiko recht hoch ist, ist vielleicht die Frauenquote schon deswegen niedriger als bei anderen Sparten des Radsports?


----------



## Pilatus (21. September 2011)

doch, die gibt es


----------



## HiFi XS (21. September 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> also bis auf den jährlichen auftritt von rachel atherton in der freeride fällt mir nix großartig ein, wo man mal frauen sehen kann. aaah doch, die berühmten babe-seiten in der freeride, aber die dienen wohl eher als abschreckung!



Ja genau! Vielleicht brauchen wir unsere eigene Medien... 





Pilatus schrieb:


> doch, die gibt es



Yeah! 


Was die 'Quoten' angeht...ich meine, es fehlt einfach an Vorbildern. Wenn ich etwas junger wäre, würde ich persönlich an dieser Missstände arbeiten   Ich denke es gibt schon eine Menge Frauen, die Dirt fahren. Bei echten Slopestyle ja weniger... aber warum nicht. 

Ich finde aber die 'Rahmenprogramme' bei solchen Veranstaltungen ja grausam...  Meistens so für möchtegernmachosabernocheigentlichkleinelittleboys


----------



## Schnitte (21. September 2011)

was mir zum thema Zeitschriften noch einfällt:
die Freeride und ähnliche Magazine werden ja hauptsächliche von Männern gelesen 
und die fühlen sich ja bei ihrem Sport meistens besonders männlich. Wie sehr würde es wohl am Ego kratzen wenn ein schickes Mädel in Stylo Manier über nen fetten Sprung zieht 
trifft sicher nicht auf alle herren zu, aber denke es gibt schon exemplare in der Männerwelt die dann an sich zweifeln würden 

Video ist übrigens recht schick  freut mich zu sehen, dass es auch Mädels in der Szene gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sardic (22. September 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> was mir zum thema Zeitschriften noch einfällt:
> die Freeride und ähnliche Magazine werden ja hauptsächliche von Männern gelesen
> und die fühlen sich ja bei ihrem Sport meistens besonders männlich. Wie sehr würde es wohl am Ego kratzen wenn ein schickes Mädel in Stylo Manier über nen fetten Sprung zieht
> trifft sicher nicht auf alle herren zu, aber denke es gibt schon exemplare in der Männerwelt die dann an sich zweifeln würden
> ...


Sry,das ich als Mann mich hier einmische,aber ich viele Männer würden gerne mehr Frauen in diesem Sport sehen,es nervt das alle Frauen mti den augen rollen ,wenn ich mit Freunden über Bikes philosphiere.

Und wie geil wäre das Gespräch
Ich: Ich hab leztens ein 5m Drop geschafft
Freunde :geil
Random Frau: Ja und? ich leztens nen 8m
Ich: Darf ich dir was ausgeben Göttin


----------



## scylla (22. September 2011)

Sardic schrieb:


> ,es nervt das alle Frauen mti den augen rollen ,wenn ich mit Freunden über Bikes philosphiere.



ich würde mal sagen: du kennst nur nicht die richtigen Frauen


----------



## Sardic (22. September 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ich würde mal sagen: du kennst nur nicht die richtigen Frauen


Ich weiß,deswegen mehr Frauen auf Mtb=größere Wahrscheinlichkeit die richtigen Frauen kennenzulernen ^^


----------



## das waldhuhn (22. September 2011)

Pilatus schrieb:


> doch, die gibt es



Hm, ja immerhin. Aber so richtig stylen tun die nicht. Naja gut, wahrscheinlich ist es einfach die bittere Wahrheit dass Frauen mehr Gedanken dran verschwenden was passieren KÖNNTE wenn sie was ausprobieren würden, und dann lässt mans einfach. (Also, so gehts mir jedenfalls. Das beschränkt meinen Flugwillen ganz eindeutig.)
Mein Lösungsvorschlag: Wie wärs mit Foampits mit pinken Schaumstoffbrocken drin, vielleicht hilfts ja was damit junge unerschrockene Mädchen, die im günstigen Fall von ihren Eltern gscheite Bikes bekommen haben, spaßig rumtesten könnten. Dann würde sich eine ganz neue Generation Bikerinnen entwickeln...


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. September 2011)

Ich gebe es zu, mit Downhillpisten tu´ ich mir leichter, als mit Sprüngen. Schon immer. Stylen soll man/frau dabei auch noch? Himmel, das ist dann doch etwas zu heftig für mich alte Frau! Im nächsten Leben fange ich früher an und bin dann sicher voll dabei. Würde mich nicht wundern...


----------



## maxton (22. September 2011)

Stimme Sardic voll zu und die wenigen MTB-Ladies die es gibt separieren sich
im Ladies-Only-Fred und in Girlscamps.

Gruß Maxton.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (22. September 2011)

Stimmt nicht! Ich kenne keine reine Mädelstruppe, die sich "separiert" - und ich bin mit 20 Jahren Szenezugehörigkeit wohl ganz gut im Bilde...


----------



## blutbuche (23. September 2011)

man kann ja auch ohne die ganze style- kacke dirten und 4 crossen .- finde das blöde lenker gereisse schon immer dämlich -


----------



## das waldhuhn (23. September 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich gebe es zu, mit Downhillpisten tu´ ich mir leichter, als mit Sprüngen. Schon immer. Stylen soll man/frau dabei auch noch? Himmel, das ist dann doch etwas zu heftig für mich alte Frau! Im nächsten Leben fange ich früher an und bin dann sicher voll dabei. Würde mich nicht wundern...



Da stimm ich dir zu. Ich hätt auch eher anfangen sollen.


----------



## Skoalman (24. September 2011)

ACC ist auch, trotz Rücktritt, immer noch ganz gross...

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/17167450"]Moustache Gracias on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## das waldhuhn (26. September 2011)

Ja. Die hats drauf.


----------



## Schnitte (26. September 2011)

maxton schrieb:


> Stimme Sardic voll zu und die wenigen MTB-Ladies die es gibt separieren sich
> im Ladies-Only-Fred und in Girlscamps.
> 
> Gruß Maxton.



also denke nicht dass die Damen sich separieren...klar fahr ich auch gern mal mit Mädels...
aber genauso gern auch mit den Herren  und ich kenne kein Mädel aus der Szene die nur mit andern Mädels fahren will


----------



## HiFi XS (27. September 2011)

Die Linien sind wirklich nicht so verhärtet. Denke, dass eine gegenseite Unterstützung viel bringt und viel wichtiger ist. Aber es fehlt trotzdem an Vorbilder - besonders für die jungere Frauen. Ich wünsche mir, dass die Ladies sich trauen ja auch klein anzufangen. Ein 8 meter Sprung ist ja ein Witz... und Weltmeisterin muss du auch nicht sein... Aber mal eine Pumptrack zu fahren oder eine Dirtline - das macht einfach Spaß.


----------



## mangolassi (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Mädels sich separieren, wie denn auch: es gibt ja nur ein paar, frau fährt irgendwie immer mit Jungs.

Aber abgesehen von der realistischeren Betrachtung des Verletzungsrisikos, über die Mädels verfügen, denke ich dass Mädels einfach viel weniger über die physikalischen Vorausetzungen verfügen sich bei Sprüngen so hoch und weit rauszuschiessen, dass es im Slopestyle spektakulär aussieht und die Airtime für anständige Tricks reicht.

Beispiele zur Visualisierung gibts genug im Worldcup zu sehen: einen Riesen Booter wie der Zielsprung in La Bresse nehmen 3 Finalteilnehmerinnen nach reichlich Überlegung und ausnahmslos alle Männer ohne zu zögern. Und das liegt sicher nicht nur am Mut, denn die Mädels im Worldcup haben genug davon und bei einem Drop wo sie nur runterspringen müssen, trauen sich die meisten bis alle drüber.

Sehen wollen die meisten eben lieber die die am höchsten und weitesten springen, auch wenn sie noch so viel Respekt vor den paar Mädels haben, die sich über die Sprünge trauen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. Oktober 2011)

Da muss man nicht mal Männlein und Weiblein vergleichen, da hilft schon ein Blick in die Weltrangliste bzw ein Vergleich zwischen Spitzenbikern wie Gwin oder Hart mit Klausmann oder Wenauchimmer - Namen sind austauschbar. Bei Dirt/Slopestyle/4X ist es nicht anders. Der Eine tut's, der andere lässt's. Es gibt auch Frauen, die tun's...


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Oktober 2011)

http://tv.bike-magazin.de/video/Young-girl-rider/dc47941bc2a84704791d89839372cce4

Schaut mal! Der Nachwuchs fliegt doch schon recht passabel, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (15. Oktober 2011)




----------



## das waldhuhn (17. Oktober 2011)

Wunderbar. Es wird ja doch.


----------



## kurzer95 (8. Februar 2012)

die einzigst mir bekannte Slope/Freeride-Lady ist Darcy Turenne die momentan  auf Norco unterwegs ist...


----------



## Lorena28 (25. August 2015)

Auch wenn es jetzt über 3 Jahre her ist würd ich gerne meinen Beitrag dazu tun 

Mein Freund fährt Dirt bzw Slopestyle und ich steck voll drin haha 
Habe seit über einem Jahr ein Ticket und diesen Winter gehts wahrscheinlich nach La Poma 

Also Hoffnung nicht aufgeben, irgendwo sind sie alle, versteckt

PS: Sehr bekannt mega cool dauf mittlerweile ist ja auch Gemma Corbera


----------



## riotgrrrl (25. August 2015)

Ich habe mir auch vor kurzen ein Dirt zugelegt und gebe mein bestes hier auf den großen Sprüngen  aber ich bin doch seeeehr alleine


----------



## das waldhuhn (5. September 2015)

Find ich cool. Bei mir reichts inzwischen grad mal für geordnetes überfliegen der Table line am geisskopf.  An sich würde es auch mit Doubles klappen.  Aber da hab ich nix vernünftiges zum testen in der nähe.   Drops gehen auch bis zu ner nicht zu hohen Höhe. naja aber ich denk mit 50 ist das ganz ok. Vielleicht wirds ja noch mit Style.  
Mädels- weitermachen!


----------

